# Hornets waive Joe Alexander



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> The New Orleans Hornets waived backup forward Joe Alexander, who had been on the inactive list for all seven games, league sources confirmed Saturday.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/11/new_orleans_hornets_waive_back.html


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

had no need for him on the roster. Maybe they were waiting to see quincy on the court and make sure he was gonna be alright, and if not use him as trade bait or somethin. alexander was god awful, he literally was less active on the court than the referees when I saw him playing in the preseason


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wish I could jump like this guy. He made five million dollars for no other reason. Incredible athlete who just doesn't know how to play basketball.


----------

